# Trail Grooming.....>>>>



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well we started the trail expansion from the backyard into the Cedar woods. Been mowing,weed killing and trimming back there. Plenty of good hiding places for actors (even in the daylight) but I'm having a tuff time figuring out what decor to put back there. Already have one spotlight up back there for the dark hrs. (our first hr. of TOTing is daylight). Also you'll see the new deck (stage) we'll have an act there as well before they enter the garage and exit. Oh trail starts between the houses like last year down and up thru the garage for the exit. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is your backyard? You are so lucky! Looks like you have a great area to work with. Show us the progress when it gets closer. I would love to see what you do with this area.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

an over grown cemetery would work out nicely.

BTW, cool map, had to check out bing myself!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to live in Ohio and I remember the large back yards, pain to mow, but great otherwise. As for decoration, a werewolf den or other wild animals lurking. Or maybe a deserted camp site...


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks..........*

Thank you all, last year we decorated the front,side, and backyard to the garden area just past the trampoline. Of course everybody expects more so we will go into the Cedar woods. I think I have anuff decor and actors to spread it out a bit. Still have to add another spotlight back there.Here is a reverse Pan shot my boy drew.







>> CLICK HERE TO SEE SOME OF THE PICS FROM LAST YEAR.>Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------

